
Ask HN: Has anyone just blacklisted everything Google with a Pi-hole? - johnpowell
I would love to try it but I live with a lot of roommates and the carnage would be unimaginable.<p>I notice that nearly all the top permitted domains listed in the Pi-hole admin interface are Google related. I&#x27;m just wondering how much everything would fall apart if I just blacklisted all of them.<p>Has anyone tried? Is anyone willing to try and share the result?
======
WinonaRyder
I use a DIY DNS server as opposed to Pi-hole specifically, but I found that
doing that broken sites at the most awkward times.

Imagine doing something on a site and then suddenly the it breaks... you
realize why and maybe unblock something and refresh the page only to find out
that you now need to enter a phone number (which Google won't accept, no
matter what you do), because of your _suspicious activity_ (looking at you
Twitter, Paypal, YouTube).

Anyway... for the last several years I've worked around this by using multiple
browsers and/profiles:

\- Tor Browser for my usual HN, Reddit, YouTube lurking... stuff I don't need
to log in for.

\- One with almost no blocking (apart from the _incognito_ mode) for banking,
PayPal, etc.

\- One for dev work... you get the idea.

------
hos234
I just periodically update my host file with -
[https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts](https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts)
which blocks most of the ad serving domains

gmail/youtube etc work fine

